# Post a pic of your place



## Mcbride

It seems the thread about posting a pic of yourself is very popular.
So why not a  thread for posting a pic of where you live to.

So here goes, I hope this is as fun for everyone as the person pic thread is.

This pic is taken about halfway between the road and the house.

Since its up on a hill, the driveway goes up at an angle.
Way over to the right, is where the driveway turns off the road, and then angles up towards the house.

I need to snap another pic from the road really, showing the garage which is just a little out of the frme of this pic, also to the right.
The driveways goes past the front of the garage on a flat area, and then stops behind the house.
There is also a 2 car garage attached to the backside of the house.
Down closer to the road is an old barn that was here when we bought the place, its huge, but in poor condition. I estimate the barn to be about 60 or more years old.
The house was built in 1998, I bought it in 2000.
Then built my garage for my business in 2001, and moved from the old shop in town, and work from the garage at home now.
As the real estate market is weak here, I just rent the garage in town out to a business man.
I hope the market will recover, and to then sell the garage in town.


----------



## WidowMaker

WOW...That's a hard one to follow...


----------



## NH_Wood

WidowMaker said:
			
		

> WOW...That's a hard one to follow...


+1! SWEET place mcbride! Cheers!


----------



## LLigetfa

As in the other thread, I don't have a recent Winter scene so this one from a couple years ago will have to do.


----------



## LLigetfa

Oh, and to keep it wood heat related, here is how I clean my chimney.


----------



## ansehnlich1

My wife was general contractor on this one


----------



## NH_Wood

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> As in the other thread, I don't have a recent Winter scene so this one from a couple years ago will have to do.



SWEET as well!! Cheers!


----------



## mcollect

http://www.zigersnead.com/projects/details/western-maryland-house

These were taken before the Jotul550 was placed in the fireplace
I can't figure how to post the pics directly


----------



## dafattkidd

Oh no, I'm not biting on this one.  The interior of my house looks great.  I just redid my roof as well, but my siding is an eyesore.  Not posting any pics of mi casa for at least a year when I get the cash and time to do my siding.  You guys have beautiful homes.  Really nice places.  I'm thinking soon enough my place will be up to snuff.  Nothing like McBride's place though.  Holy crap that's like a friggin magazine.


----------



## Gary_602z

Our house we built about 16 years ago on 13 acres. This is a side view.

Gary


----------



## Dix

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> Oh no, I'm not biting on this one.  The interior of my house looks great.  I just redid my roof, but my siding is an eyesore.  Not posting any pics of mi casa for at least a year when I get the cash and time to do my siding.  You guys have beautiful homes.  Really nice places.  I'm thinking soon enough my place will be up to snuff.  Nothing like McBride's place though.  Holy crap that's like a friggin magazine.



I'm down to exterior plywood, D 

You are not alone.

But, I have a pic before the windows & doors started going in






Tear down







Gives you guys more of an idea when I post my lay out.

Oh, and by the way, most of the trees behind the house, and more to the left, are mine. One heavily wooded acre 

'Course, it's under 2 feet of snow right now


----------



## Boozie

I guess the next thread someone will want to start is "show us your money".   :-S


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Porch, garlic, dogs.  Spend a lot of time here in warm months


----------



## Dix

Boozie said:
			
		

> I guess the next thread someone will want to start is "show us your money".   :-S



Ha !! 

That needs to be in the Ash Can


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Boozie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the next thread someone will want to start is "show us your money".   :-S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha !!
> 
> That needs to be in the Ash Can
Click to expand...


You mean the cash can?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Size doesn't matter :lol:

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8155/cabinn.jpg

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4717/dsc06600p.jpg


----------



## gibson

Adios, love the log cabin.  Looks like a great lot.  Kathleen, I'll trade my house in RI for yours in NC, you can have the taxes and everything!   Your house looks beautiful.  Not bad for a kid from Middletown.


----------



## quads

I just finished putting my new CB antenna on the roof:


----------



## davmor

Here is a picture of our place in Northern Michigan


----------



## Shari

quads said:
			
		

> I just finished putting my new CB antenna on the roof:



Quads:  How's that chimney working for you?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> Your house looks beautiful.  Not bad for a kid from Middletown.


   Thanks!    Laying on my hammock on my sweet southern front porch is just about heaven for half of the year.  Starting in late April, me and the boy race for it when we get home on a weekday.   

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2919/hammockz.jpg


----------



## webbie

Here is the house that Hearth.com built!
(well, not really, we sold our house in NJ at the peak of the bubble).
the cedar house is our house from NJ.....we lived there for 26 years.


----------



## adrpga498

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Sen. John Blutarsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your house looks beautiful.  Not bad for a kid from Middletown.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!    Laying on my hammock on my sweet southern front porch is just about heaven for half of the year.  Starting in late April, me and the boy race for it when we get home on a weekday.
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2919/hammockz.jpg
Click to expand...

Another JETS fan I hope


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> Another JETS fan I hope



no


----------



## PapaDave

Shari said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished putting my new CB antenna on the roof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quads:  How's that chimney working for you?
Click to expand...


Looks like his draft is a little lazy. I think he should add another foot or 2,..and maybe some more chicken wire to hold it. :lol: 
Love that pic quads.
I have to find a pic of my dollar menu McMansion.


----------



## hilly

Here's ours a few years ago in the snow. We have since taken the big trees behind the house out. During any type of wind we were worried they were going to try to get into the stove through the ceiling or walls!


----------



## LLigetfa

Boozie said:
			
		

> I guess the next thread someone will want to start is "show us your money".   :-S


OK, here's $1200. (keeping it hearth related)


----------



## Boozie

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Boozie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the next thread someone will want to start is "show us your money".   :-S
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here's $1200. (keeping it hearth related)
Click to expand...


OMG, it's really happening ...... CHUCKLE!!


----------



## Mcbride

Awesome everyone, please keep the pics coming.
It does not matter how big or fancy a place is, or small and cosey, its just nice to see the variety, and so interesting to see them all.

My house is really not very big, or fancy, its just a nice size, and cozy is all.
It looks more drab during the daylight, but at dusk, with the kights on, in the snow the photo came out well.

Some of you have such gorgeous yards to.
Mine is rough, and thats being nice.
I have a small lawn, and a few flowers, but a large vegetable garden.
But its not really what you call landscaped, more just left as nature has it.
Most of the place is just left untouched really.
Many think with a large acreage we have a farm, but in reality its mostly just 320 acres of land left alone, except where the house and shop are, and the kids have some trails they made to ride their dirtbikes on.
The house was unfinished when we bought it, so since i like wood, had it sided in wood, and the interior floors done in mostly wood.
Its called a hybrid home, as it has timbers, but the majority was built using just regular lumber, and much of the interior walls is gyproc, with a couple being wood instead.
The layout inside could be better in areas, but overall its comfortable.

Plowing the driveway sucks in winter, never again will i have a driveway 1700 feet long.


----------



## LLigetfa

Mcbride said:
			
		

> Plowing the driveway sucks in winter, never again will i have a driveway 1700 feet long.


When we were looking for the ideal spot to build the house, I had a perfect spot in mind, about 1000 feet back overlooking a ridge.  Perfect, except for 1000 foot driveway and 1000 feet of buried cable and gas line.  We "settled" on 250 feet instead.


----------



## davmor

Our house is not big. Never needed or wanted a big house, neither did the wife.


----------



## davmor

Mcbride said:
			
		

> Awesome everyone, please keep the pics coming.
> It does not matter how big or fancy a place is, or small and cosey, its just nice to see the variety, and so interesting to see them all.
> 
> My house is really not very big, or fancy, its just a nice size, and cozy is all.
> It looks more drab during the daylight, but at dusk, with the kights on, in the snow the photo came out well.
> 
> Some of you have such gorgeous yards to.
> Mine is rough, and thats being nice.
> I have a small lawn, and a few flowers, but a large vegetable garden.
> But its not really what you call landscaped, more just left as nature has it.
> Most of the place is just left untouched really.
> Many think with a large acreage we have a farm, but in reality its mostly just 320 acres of land left alone, except where the house and shop are, and the kids have some trails they made to ride their dirtbikes on.
> The house was unfinished when we bought it, so since i like wood, had it sided in wood, and the interior floors done in mostly wood.
> Its called a hybrid home, as it has timbers, but the majority was built using just regular lumber, and much of the interior walls is gyproc, with a couple being wood instead.
> The layout inside could be better in areas, but overall its comfortable.
> 
> Plowing the driveway sucks in winter, never again will i have a driveway 1700 feet long.


Sounds like a great place.


----------



## rdust

Ok, I'll bite......


----------



## loon

here's the house about an hour ago and the bank loves us  %-P  :cheese:


----------



## Mcbride

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Mcbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plowing the driveway sucks in winter, never again will i have a driveway 1700 feet long.
> 
> 
> 
> When we were looking for the ideal spot to build the house, I had a perfect spot in mind, about 1000 feet back overlooking a ridge.  Perfect, except for 1000 foot driveway and 1000 feet of buried cable and gas line.  We "settled" on 250 feet instead.
Click to expand...


Truer words never spoken.
The new house will be about 300 feet from the road.
I learned my lesson here.


----------



## Mcbride

davmor said:
			
		

> Our house is not big. Never needed or wanted a big house, neither did the wife.



Big, or overly ornate is not my style either.
I have gone into really BIG houses, but I do not find them to have an inviting feel, that coziness a home should have.
Same with over the top home finishing.
Gold taps, imported tile floors, where ever tile is say $50, is not my kind of place.

When looking into what to build for our next house, we toured a show home, it felt cold and dreary.
Sure it was fancy, and cost probably 3 times what our current house costs, but it was not inviting at all.
My wife said after she hated it, and was surprised it was a show home.

I do like natural wood, and large windows though.
The natural sunlight coming in makes me happy.
So the next house will have more windows.

I wanted to build a timber frame house, but after pricing one out, changed my mind, so conventional construction it is.


----------



## Mcbride

davmor said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of our place in Northern Michigan



I had no idea you got that amount of snow there.
I live in an area known for heavy snow falls, its because the area is in a narrow valley, and so many winter storms blow down into this valley and dump the snow in huge amounts.
for some reason I always think of the main 48 states, plus hawaii as lower snow areas.
I have been to alaska several times, and seen the snow there first hand. Wow can it snow there.

Its beautiful in that blanket of white where you are.


----------



## Mcbride

hilly said:
			
		

> Here's ours a few years ago in the snow. We have since taken the big trees behind the house out. During any type of wind we were worried they were going to try to get into the stove through the ceiling or walls!



Amazing place!

May I ask what the siding species is.


----------



## mrurbplanner

Here's ours along with a couple of photos of the back yard, bought it last February, it was built in 2007 as a Spec Home. Open concept kitchen/dining/living on main floor.


----------



## LLigetfa

davmor said:
			
		

> Never needed or wanted a big house, neither did the wife.


Ja, I didn't really need the wife either but it worked out well.


----------



## SWNH

Can't see any neighbors from mine:


----------



## Boozie

I'm going to give you some before (or rather "during" repairs) and after pictures.  
The answer to your question is "underground mine subsidence".
I did most of the landscaping myself.  I also ended up being general contractor on the house before it was finished, as I had to fire my contractor.   :coolgrin:
There is a 2-car garage, but I just didn't get it in that last picture of the front of the house.
I know, it's too big of a house for me and my 2 cats, but it's "home".


----------



## Boozie

Here's the corner of the house in that one picture "afterwards".


----------



## BrotherBart

Very few pics of our place exist. Here are a couple during the snow storm last year. In front of the Suburban is the 878 feet of S-curve driveway down to the stream and the road. We are on the back of five acres of woods. The last one is the path to the generator shed I had to keep digging out while the power was out for a week.


----------



## begreen

Mixed season shots here. House in October, greenhouse in spring. sunset looking west in summer and a winter shot looking north from the porch.


----------



## Boozie

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Mixed season shots here. House in October, greenhouse in spring. sunset looking west in summer and a winter shot looking north from the porch.



What are the beautiful blue flowers in the greenhouse picture?


----------



## joel95ex

Boozie said:
			
		

> I'm going to give you some before (or rather "during" repairs) and after pictures.
> The answer to your question is "underground mine subsidence".
> I did most of the landscaping myself.  I also ended up being general contractor on the house before it was finished, as I had to fire my contractor.   :coolgrin:
> There is a 2-car garage, but I just didn't get it in the picture.
> I know, it's too big of a house for me and my 2 cats, but it's "home".



hahahaha that "before" pic made me think, "dang, he's gonna store a lot of wood under his house"......hehe


----------



## hilly

Mcbride said:
			
		

> hilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's ours a few years ago in the snow. We have since taken the big trees behind the house out. During any type of wind we were worried they were going to try to get into the stove through the ceiling or walls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing place!
> 
> May I ask what the siding species is.
Click to expand...


The siding is western red cedar.


----------



## begreen

Boozie said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed season shots here. House in October, greenhouse in spring. sunset looking west in summer and a winter shot looking north from the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the beautiful blue flowers in the greenhouse picture?
Click to expand...


That's a ceanothus plant. Nice spring color. We have several of them. Some varieties get really huge, some are ground huggers. It's an evergreen. This one got ***** by a male deer at a young age. He used it to clean the felt off his antlers. We almost lost it, but it came back and is doing well now. 

http://www.northwestgardennews.com/id210.html


----------



## Mcbride

Thanks to everyone that has posted so far, its so cool to see the variety of homes.

I hope more people post up , this is great.

Some of the reno jobs are amazing to.
And I saw a greenhouse that looks nicer than the first house i bought. No I am not kidding. My first home was so tiny, and a dump, but it was mine.
Never got along with my dad, so moved out while young, and rented the place. The owner wanted to sell as she was a single elderly lady, so bought it from her.
Could not cook and do laundry at the same time or it blew a fuse.lol


----------



## Boozie

joel95ex said:
			
		

> hahahaha that "before" pic made me think, "dang, he's gonna store a lot of wood under his house"......hehe



We had an earthquake one day while some of the guys were working underneath the house.  I wasn't here at the time (I had gone for sandwiches) but I had a shook-up crew when I got home.


----------



## Beetle-Kill

Barb I gotta know, was that a "Ken-n-Barbie" in that one pic.?( seriously, what are they?)


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Ya we have all of 1600 sq ft and are rattling around in it.  There's places in our house I don't really ever go.  I suppose if we had kids it would fill up quick (and we don't want that!)


----------



## smokinj

House


----------



## crs7200

Here we are on the edge of town.


----------



## Boozie

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Barb I gotta know, was that a "Ken-n-Barbie" in that one pic.?( seriously, what are they?)



That's a couple guys working.  The whole lower level was torn out, down to the footers, and all repoured with steel reinforced rebar; including the walls.  I have a nice tornado shelter.


----------



## lowroadacres

When people talk about recycling we ask them if they have ever recycled a house.  Our home came on a 5 hour journey from it's original site (only and hour and 20 minute drive by car) 4 and half years ago.  We are still slowly working away at completing the project as often happens when one is their own general contractor.

We have lived on our acreage for 11 years. It is a long story as to how we ended up with a 1400 square foot cedar log home on 2.5 acres on city limits with great water, a mature shelterbelt and a short lane to pavement.

There are very few days when we do not thank God for our incredible home.


----------



## davmor

lowroadacres said:
			
		

> When people talk about recycling we ask them if they have ever recycled a house.  Our home came on a 5 hour journey from it's original site (only and hour and 20 minute drive by car) 4 and half years ago.  We are still slowly working away at completing the project as often happens when one is their own general contractor.
> 
> We have lived on our acreage for 11 years. It is a long story as to how we ended up with a 1400 square foot cedar log home on 2.5 acres on city limits with great water, a mature shelterbelt and a short lane to pavement.
> 
> There are very few days when we do not thank God for our incredible home.


Nice. I have always said that I would rather have a home than house. Dave.


----------



## jlow

My humble abode. Northern suburb of Detroit (Sterling Heights). The yard view is from the patio during the winter.


----------



## tfdchief

A few pictures mostly in the back yard to keep it "wood related"


----------



## Jags

The Jags Dynasty:
Just a 116 year old farm house.  And the second pic is to keep it wood related. :cheese:


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Man Jags- with all that room... I'd build a kiln


----------



## Jags

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Man Jags- with all that room... I'd build a kiln



I hate to say it AP but those pics don't even show two other small buildings.  One is a large chicken coop that I use for some LONG term wood storage and another is next to the house.  It was originally the old "wash house" from when washing machines were run with gas engines.  Now it is my storage area for "this years" wood (and the dogs house), it is 24ft x 24 ft.  Nice and close to the attached garage.

I really have room to waist. :red: 

Lets not even talk about the mega yard.  I hate mowing.


----------



## Flatbedford

My 1/4 acre compound. I don't have too many on this 'puter.


----------



## woodsman23

My place nothing special but i built it myself, sits on 63 acres and 1500 ft off the road.




backyard




















driveway


----------



## basswidow

My wife picked this place out 3 years ago when work moved me from VA to NJ.  

We bought in the summer and never gave any consideration to the hilly lot.  We love the view and the peace and quiet.  But the hill is a son of a gun to mow and the driveway is a son of a gun come winter.  Several times - we simply can't get up it - even in 4WD.  Parking at the bottom and walking up is no treat when it's icy.  These will be things to consider when we move next.


----------



## FordMastertech

Before and after from last year. Still have more to do but you get the idea.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Woodsman- 63 acres... sweet- looks like a helluva spread


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

Here it is in the summer:


----------



## Badfish740

basswidow said:
			
		

> My wife picked this place out 3 years ago when work moved me from VA to NJ.
> 
> We bought in the summer and never gave any consideration to the hilly lot.  We love the view and the peace and quiet.  But the hill is a son of a gun to mow and the driveway is a son of a gun come winter.  Several times - we simply can't get up it - even in 4WD.  Parking at the bottom and walking up is no treat when it's icy.  These will be things to consider when we move next.



Looks like heaven to me-let me know when you're moving!  Right now we live in a neighborhood on a 1/4 acre lot   I told my wife that when we start looking for our next house I want to go in the winter.  Specifically because if I can stand at the road and see the house with no leaves on the trees I don't want to buy it :lol:  Peace and quiet are primarily what we're looking for, but being able to hunt deer without picking up my truck keys is a dream of mine


----------



## 91220da

203 years old and still not finished.  I should have stayed in my apartment.


----------



## BucksCounty

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Woodsman- 63 acres... sweet- looks like a helluva spread



Yeah, that place looks awesome!  I'm jealous.


----------



## Cowboy Billy

I had big plans when I bought my house. While I love the 7 acres I decided the best thing to do to the house would be to knock it down and build a new one. So I haven't done anything to it as it would be a waste of money. It doesn't look bad but it was badly built.

The best part of the house. Opening the windows in summer with a east wind and letting the smell of roses through the place!






Only good picture I could find of the house. Rose garden in its second year.






Front side of the house






From the back yard while I regraded the yard. It was rough had holes and ponds all over when it rained.






Back yard after I was done. The holes in the yard were where I got wild with roundup.






North side






Billy


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter

I am enjoying this thread very much. 
Every house is unique but every â€œmy placeâ€ has one thing common -  it is a home and a family nest for someone. 

Here are pictures taken around of my place:
 - Summer 2005 before the addition
 - Spring 2010: after addition, rock garden, back of the house, view of the Candlewood Lake from the deck
 - Fall 2010: honey mushrooms in the rock garden, firewood
 - Winter 2011


----------



## basswidow

You want to trade?  I'd love to have that view of candlewood lake!  

What's that on the table?  Chicken wings?

Oops - I see,  honey mushrooms.  What do you do with them?


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter

basswidow said:
			
		

> You want to trade? I'd love to have that view of candlewood lake!
> 
> What's that on the table? Chicken wings?
> 
> Oops - I see, honey mushrooms. What do you do with them?



Mushroom soup or sauce. Here are other recipes: http://www.mssf.org/cookbook/honey.html


----------



## Flatbedford

Here's a snow shot.


----------



## begreen

KeepWarmInWinter said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to trade? I'd love to have that view of candlewood lake!
> 
> What's that on the table? Chicken wings?
> 
> Oops - I see, honey mushrooms. What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom soup or sauce. Here are other recipes: http://www.mssf.org/cookbook/honey.html
Click to expand...


I used to swim in Candlewood Lake. Nice spot there. 

Do you culture the mushrooms to grow there or did it just happen?


----------



## Flatbedford

My family trailered our 14' sailboat to Candlewood lake back in the late 70s. Haven't been on the water there since then. I have had a few drinks at Down the Hatch over the years though.


----------



## Hogwildz

The Cave


----------



## Flatbedford

Hog,
How can you live with such a small garage?    Very nice!


----------



## Hogwildz

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Hog,
> How can you live with such a small garage?    Very nice!



The garage has no floor. It is loose stone "B" until I can afford to get concrete poured.
Makes for a PITA to pull the bike in and out of, but I manage.


----------



## Flatbedford

I would give up a floor for 3 bays!


----------



## Hogwildz

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I would give up a floor for 3 bays!


Actually the garage is as deep or a lil deeper than it is wide. If I needed, I could fit 6 maybe 8 cars in it. Of course I don't need all that. But it is what came with the house.
Will be real nice once I ever get a floor poured. Even room for a man cave in the back.


----------



## Todd

Winter and fall pictures of my place.


----------



## Hardrockmaple

Home for last 25 years.






We do get snow.






Obligatory wood shot.






Sorry, couldn't figure out the "thumbnail" thingy


----------



## webbie

Ah, homes on the water - make me jealous!

But I do have a 3 1/2 gar garage! We had a 2 car, but I wanted to build a shop....my wife said OK as long as it matched the house perfectly.....
So I did all the GC and some of the work myself...built it fairly cheap.


----------



## gzecc

High quality picture from my cell phone camera today.


----------



## AVIVIII

We never really thought about having a big house, especially not as our 'starter' home; but.....

This is how it sat when we purchased it in April '10 (after nearly 9 months of real estate hassles.....)





The outside somewhat completed circa Oct. 2010, (except for extensive landscaping, shutters on the side windows, ceiling under the porch, painting/staining the deck, cleaning under the deck, latice, etc., etc., etc......) Since this picture, the beam on the porch roof has been wrapped in coil stock as have the facia boards on the roof, invisi-vent soffit installed on the porch and house:





It doesn't look like much was done, but thats 14' of new sill under the front door, 3 new doors, re-posted the whole deck (17 6' holes, 3/4 stone, cement pads, new PT 6x6s...) new decking on the North (right) side, new light fixtures and all new siding under the roof.....

I'm not even going to bother telling stories about the inside, just that we are _hoping_ to have it "done" by the 1 year mark......

Heres a Christmas Pic too. I couldn't resist!


----------



## Hogwildz

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Ah, homes on the water - make me jealous!
> 
> But I do have a 3 1/2 gar garage! We had a 2 car, but I wanted to build a shop....my wife said OK as long as it matched the house perfectly.....
> So I did all the GC and some of the work myself...built it fairly cheap.



Nice........ Do I see an "Extend A Flue" made into a lamp pole?


----------



## Later

Our second home/camp. 150 years old and still has bark on the full log floor joists. Our wood stove is installed there. And the red homestead.


----------



## Hogwildz

Great homes folks. I too am jealous of the waterside homes.
I am happy with the woods though I suppose.

AV beautiful porch, mine is set up for a partial wrap around, but again, no funds LOL.
And, the P/O put the porch boards over top of 1" blueboard insulation. So the boards will have to come off and the insulation cut out where the boards need to go against the house wall.
He used twisty nails too, damn ahole LOL.


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter

BeGreen said:
			
		

> KeepWarmInWinter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to trade? I'd love to have that view of candlewood lake!
> 
> What's that on the table? Chicken wings?
> 
> Oops - I see, honey mushrooms. What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom soup or sauce. Here are other recipes: http://www.mssf.org/cookbook/honey.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to swim in Candlewood Lake. Nice spot there.
> Yes, it is nice spot. Swimming is a little bit less enjoyable now than it used to be â€“ too many big boats and growing milfoil.
> 
> Do you culture the mushrooms to grow there or did it just happen?
> It has just happened around of the oakâ€™s stump and few years ago we had huge chicken mushrooms on another oakâ€™s stump.
Click to expand...


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> My family trailered our 14' sailboat to Candlewood lake back in the late 70s. Haven't been on the water there since then. I have had a few drinks at Down the Hatch over the years though.



We sailed to Down the Hatch on our Laser sailboat. We like this place very much.


----------



## JoeOhio

Here are a few pics from various seasons, including a couple of the boys going out to the woods to get firewood and one of our Woodstock stove. We love not being able to see any neighbors... we are very blessed.


----------



## SimpleManLance

here is our 1200sq ft  85 year old sears and roebuck kit house i bought 2 years ago. its on .4 acre.  it works for us now. but we want to live in the "middle of now where" as our 6 year old calls it.


----------



## PapaDave

SimpleManLance said:
			
		

> here is our 1200sq ft  85 year old sears and roebuck kit house i bought 2 years ago. its on .4 acre.  it works for us now. but we want to live in the "middle of now where" as our 6 year old calls it.


Nice place 'ya got there.
We used to go fishing at Parshallville lake (if you want to call it that) MANY moons ago. I've heard there's a cider mill there now at the dam.


----------



## SimpleManLance

PapaDave said:
			
		

> SimpleManLance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is our 1200sq ft  85 year old sears and roebuck kit house i bought 2 years ago. its on .4 acre.  it works for us now. but we want to live in the "middle of now where" as our 6 year old calls it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice place 'ya got there.
> We used to go fishing at Parshallville lake (if you want to call it that) MANY moons ago. I've heard there's a cider mill there now at the dam.
Click to expand...


thats less then 5 minutes from me.  you are right there is a cider mill at the dam. they have done a pretty nice job of preserving the dam and building.    you probably wouldn't even recognize the area anymore. some much has changed in 5-10 years around here.


----------



## bigtall

My humble abode. 2300 square feet, originally built in 1870, and sitting on 53 acres. I am a lucky guy.











With all the snow, it looks like it is in New England instead of Georgia.


----------



## jharkin

Ye olde house....


From the front last fall





The back yard... this was sometime in the summer






And of course the requisite Blizzard of '11 shot


----------



## Buck74

Y'all sure have some pretty places and homes 

Here's my place in North Central Mississippi...near Oxford and OLE MISS!  8 acres of beautiful fire....I mean hard wood, and white tail!  Snow of this "magnitude" is rare here these days.  The schools and some businesses were closed for several days after this "dusting."  My "Yankee" friends up in Chicago laugh at my stories of closed schools and sold-out grocery stores prior to and during such meteorological disasters involving 7-10 inches of snow  Makes for a rare and pretty landscape...'specially out here in the country.  We got down to 7 degrees one night  Unheard of here in Dixie. My central system NEVER came on!! Wood Heat RULES


----------



## begreen

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give up a floor for 3 bays!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the garage is as deep or a lil deeper than it is wide. If I needed, I could fit 6 maybe 8 cars in it. Of course I don't need all that. But it is what came with the house.
> Will be real nice once I ever get a floor poured. Even room for a man cave in the back.
Click to expand...


Dude, that whole place is a man cave.  Nice woods too.


----------



## seeyal8r

Back Yard Feeder Filled with Rice Bran as well as a corn Feeder, Food Plot, and Trophy Rock.
Jeepin the hills
first load of wood. almost 2 ricks. I started using a 16 foot flatbed and cut 24 ricks in 3 weeks within a few hundred yards of my house. Mostly Oak but there is some blackjack in there.


----------



## RandyG

SimpleManLance said:
			
		

> here is our 1200sq ft  85 year old sears and roebuck kit house i bought 2 years ago. its on .4 acre.  it works for us now. but we want to live in the "middle of now where" as our 6 year old calls it.



Have the same dream, good luck!!


----------



## SmokinPiney

A view from the road. The house was built by my family back in the 30's and i bought it from my dad about 5 yrs ago. Sittin on 3 acres surrounded by cranberries, blueberries, and woods. The road turns do dirt right past my property so the only traffic is farm trucks and folks headed off into the woods. Wouldn't have it any other way!











And a view from the fire pit out back


----------



## firefighterjake

jharkin said:
			
		

> Ye olde house....
> 
> 
> From the front last fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back yard... this was sometime in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the requisite Blizzard of '11 shot



A lot of beautiful homes . . . but I particularly like this classic Cape . . . there's something very rustic looking and simple looking about a Cape that appeals to me.


----------



## szmaine

Complete novice at this picture thing - wish i could see it before I hit submit. No Idea how to caption.
Here's our little fixer upper being fixey upped so all the pictures I have are before, in-progress and better than before -  but not completely done cuz it isn't.
4 acres, no pix of the 40x 60 barn. A really lousy picture of the elcheapo hearth extension I did out of cement boad, thinset, and old tin ceiling panels.


----------



## basswidow

szmaine,

nice place.  Love the color choice.  Looks like you got the front porch leveled.  Are you going to re-install the rail?   Charming place and nice work.


----------



## szmaine

Thanks alot. I got to watch out for my love of green or I'd end painting it on everything. I'm not sure about the rails - they are falling apart and no great shakes anyway in my opinion, I thought them kind of klunky looking.

It looks kind of nice without  and loaded up with potted plants in the summer even nicer - but I know it's not code if we ever sold, then again not much else is either. If we do, I thought of maybe using turned balusters similar to the shape of the posts - but am not sure how to paint it - white balusters with a dark green rail? might be an awful lot of white. what do you think?

I also like sawn balusters but simple for my place not the foofy victorian ones.


----------



## begreen

Cute spot sz! Hearth.com folks sure seem to have some nice homes, big and small.


----------



## szmaine

Thanks BG. It's not so small though, 2000sf - house is a clown car, everyone is suprised when they come in - all kinds of queer appendages, dormers and spaces - weidest house layout I've ever seen - had to play Marco! Polo! w/ my youngster the day we looked at it.


----------



## amellefson

Todd said:
			
		

> Winter and fall pictures of my place.



Todd

What lake is that?  Looks great!


----------



## wood spliter

My place with 56"s of snow this winter.  I think there is about 2' on the grass.


----------



## Ronmbucket

My mancave with woodstove:


----------



## Ronmbucket

My house was built in 1905 for a doctor and his family. I rent out two apartments upstairs and live on the first floor. Its a 30 year project:


----------



## LLigetfa

I found a Winter pic.


----------



## tsquini

This was taken today during the storm. More snow would be nice.


----------



## Jutt77

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> My place nothing special but i built it myself, sits on 63 acres and 1500 ft off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveway



Yeah, nothing special just 63 acres with a &$*# bass pond in the front yard!  Lol, sweet man!


----------



## Rick Stanley

Lifetime of maintenance.


----------



## woodsman23

Jutt77 said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My place nothing special but i built it myself, sits on 63 acres and 1500 ft off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nothing special just 63 acres with a &$*# bass pond in the front yard!  Lol, sweet man!
Click to expand...


Thanks and the pond is my fav.. but plowing all that road has been a real deal this year!!


----------



## Jutt77

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Thanks and the pond is my fav.. but plowing all that road has been a real deal this year!!



I bet so how long is your driveway?  Thats such a beautiful piece of property though.  Especially with the fall colors.


----------



## firefighterjake

My place in Unity, Maine . . . 1970s vintage Cape with an attached Mudroom and garage . . . still unsure why they went with the gambrel roof line . . . it's a bit odd since it doesn't "match" the roof line/style of the house . . . perhaps they were thinking of eventually building a mother-in-law apartment on the second floor of the garage.


----------



## webby3650

We bought this place in November. We love it!


----------



## BucksCounty

We bought our place in August.  Larger than we wanted, but we loved the property, school district, and location.  Last big snow storm.


----------



## Hogwildz

Grew up in Bucks County.
Beautiful county. Just got too expensive for me to live in.


----------



## woodsman23

Jutt77 said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and the pond is my fav.. but plowing all that road has been a real deal this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet so how long is your driveway?  Thats such a beautiful piece of property though.  Especially with the fall colors.
Click to expand...


driveway is 1500 ft long and is 1000 ft. to my door, i plow the entire road for other weekend folks who may pop up for a winter weekend.


----------



## loon

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Jutt77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet so how long is your driveway?  Thats such a beautiful piece of property though.  Especially with the fall colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> driveway is 1500 ft long and is 1000 ft. to my door, i plow the entire road for other weekend folks who may pop up for a winter weekend.
Click to expand...



nice pictures woodsman     did you take this pic? or game camera?

loon


----------



## woodsman23

loon said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jutt77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet so how long is your driveway?  Thats such a beautiful piece of property though.  Especially with the fall colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> driveway is 1500 ft long and is 1000 ft. to my door, i plow the entire road for other weekend folks who may pop up for a winter weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nice pictures woodsman     did you take this pic? or game camera?
> 
> loon
Click to expand...


was me with a cannon


----------



## loon

very nice


----------



## donmattingly

Here is the house complete with recent ice dams! (No leaks yet!)


----------



## Lanningjw

With Ice dams and leaks!

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_GKplugI78wg/TLc1TvK3A7I/AAAAAAAAMvI/-C2ZW0Y3LS8/s640/DSC_0049.JPG


----------



## BBQSultan

First post here, some nice digs!

This is currently for sale, we're hoping to build a smaller home out in the country within a few years.


----------



## Hansson

Here is my place


----------



## DaleZ

Here's a shot of our home and camp. The camp is close to the St. Lawrence seaway around Alexandria Bay.


----------



## begreen

The house and cabin have a strong family resemblance.


----------



## DaleZ

BeGreen said:
			
		

> The house and cabin have a strong family resemblance.



It's the Log Cabins little brother...even a dormer on the back of each.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Took today..I know the xmas lites are still on the house (they were encapsulated in ice) now they are startin to fall down. There she stands in all her glory. May not be a palace but its all mine......


----------



## Heaterhunter

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Jutt77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and the pond is my fav.. but plowing all that road has been a real deal this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet so how long is your driveway?  Thats such a beautiful piece of property though.  Especially with the fall colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> driveway is 1500 ft long and is 1000 ft. to my door, i plow the entire road for other weekend folks who may pop up for a winter weekend.
Click to expand...


Is the date on that picture of the buck right?  Our boy deer don't have those things on their head at the end of february.  They usually drop around New years...


----------



## woodsman23

Yes the date is correct and they are usally gone here as well but this guy was hanging onto his....


----------



## Heaterhunter

Well congratulations on the nice buck.  Also I'm jealous of the compound.  Some day I will have room to breath like you do.


----------



## NoMoreOPEC

Tons of snow this year built in 1998 on 21 Acres....


----------



## prairiefire

not the best pic and the house looks a little different now, new windows, new siding and added a new deck to the front. this place is totally me tho i like being in the middle of nowhere and the wide open spaces.


----------



## woodsman23

prairiefire said:
			
		

> not the best pic and the house looks a little different now, new windows, new siding and added a new deck to the front. this place is totally me tho i like being in the middle of nowhere and the wide open spaces.



Very nice and no neighbors!!  a bonus in my book


----------



## Xena

Summer








Fall


----------



## SPhill

Built it ourselves in 1990 (lifetime supply of free heat in the back yard):






Because family life is "Hearth and Home" (not "Moving picture idiot box and Home"). Note the Pennsylvania "Keystone":






The princess (no apparent function, but has a staff of four):






The clown (has successfully warded off all squirrel attacks):


----------



## WhitePine

samdog1 said:
			
		

> The princess (no apparent function, but has a staff of four):



LOL. Her near identical male counterpart is blissfully snoozing next to me on the sofa right now.


----------



## trehugr

Maine....


----------



## begreen

Great tree house. Is that for the moose-watch?


----------



## DAKSY

This is our A-Frame on Burden Lake in Eastern NY. We were running an ice-fishing tourney & had the camera, so...


----------



## velvetfoot

Burden Lake!  I'm on the side of Taborton Mountain!


----------



## gzecc

trehugr said:
			
		

> Maine....


Trehugr, You take nice pictures- just happen or much experience?


----------



## DAKSY

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Burden Lake!  I'm on the side of Taborton Mountain!



And the world gets smaller! Did you buy your Quad from  "Nasty Nancy?"


----------



## woodybiomass

Here is my house.  I heat with 100% Jotul via install in Rumford fireplace.  No insulation in the house whatsoever.  I burn about 4.5 cords  No chimney liner needed!!?


----------



## Mcbride

While at first it seemed to upset a couple folks that I started this thread, I must say I like it.
Thanks to everyone that has contributed, and its so nice to see the variety of homes, yards etc.
Some are very unique, some incredibly beautiful, and every single one helped me with ideas, as I plan to start construction in 2 months on our new place.
And yes I know most of you live far away from me, but I want to extend my hand and say if your in the area, please stop by for a meal, or even a bed if staying overnight.
If you have a day or 2 I can even take you and show some sights in the area.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Thought it was a great thread Mcbride.....maybe will look you up if I am in the area, you will prolly say I don't participate in any online forums...don't know what your talkin about chickie...... :lol:


----------



## backpack09

Via goole maps.


----------



## Mcbride

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Thought it was a great thread Mcbride.....maybe will look you up if I am in the area, you will prolly say I don't participate in any online forums...don't know what your talkin about chickie...... :lol:



No way, you are very welcome here.
I am usually around, but do go away for a little here and there, so PM me first if your planning a trip this way, so we can be sure its when I am home.


----------



## velvetfoot

This is the first time I've revisited this thread - totally by accident - never got an email notice I guess.

Is that her name?  I prefer to think of her as "colorful".
I got the last Quad from her - best price around for sure.
She didn't sell the 2700i model, so I wound up going to Pittsfield.


----------

